# GM Looking for players for online Forgotten Realms Campaign



## alex1g (Aug 25, 2004)

Software to use is Klooge and Ventrilo. The game will start in Waterdeep and would like to run Undermountain adventure first just to get things started. I'm a non linear DM so if the group wants to go where ever I'm up for it. I use all the maps from FR Atlas CD so all the maps are authetic to the world. Of course will have side quest and adlib if the game demands it. Am using 3.5 rules. Time line is after the destruction of Cormyr. PCs are the standard Players Handbook class. Would like to start on saturday or sundays of every week. Players will start at first lvl.
Because there will be maps to upload to the clients I require that players have broadband. If you have modem sorry.
Anyway I have 7 FREE slots for my game. All you have to do is install the Klooge Client, which is FREE, and you can connect to my game. There's other games out there but some require licenses. So if you are interested in playing in my FREE Forgotten Realms Campaign drop me an email at alex1g@hotmail.com


----------



## warlord (Aug 30, 2004)

What's the website for klooge client?


----------

